# Frage zum Anglergruß



## Nailuj (5. August 2007)

Hi,  wenn man Petri Heil gegrüßt wird sagt man da Petri dank oder einfach nur Danke weil iwi weiss das keiner so Richtig. 

    Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## bennie (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Ich grüße eigentlich immer mit Petri, das dann auch zurück gegrüßt wird.


----------



## schumi112 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Hmm, also die feine Art wäre:" Petri Heil - Petri Dank", ich sag aber auch immer nur "Petri".

Die Jägers sagen ja auch: "Waidmanns Heil - Waidmans Dank".
Wenn die nur "Waidmann" sagen würden, hört sich wohl nicht so doll an.

Gruß schumi und "Petri Heil"


----------



## Starcrunch (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Mit Petri Heil wird normal garnicht gegrüßt.
Höchstens mit Petri.
Ein Petri Heil gibts doch nrmal nur als Gratulationen zu was gefangenem.
Also so kenne ich es zumindest


----------



## fireline (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*






bei uns begrüsst man sich mit "hawediäre",dann fragt man,"und geht was",meistens hört man dann,"na nix geht",beim auseinandergehen sagt man nur "servus",ein petri heil hört man nur wenn man einen fisch gefangen hat 

mfg


----------



## Breamhunter (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Normalerweise sollte man immer mit "Petri Heil" grüßen und dieses mit einem "Petri Dank" erwidern.
Dieses einfache "Petri" haben sich bei uns auch Einige angewöhnt.#d


----------



## Steinadler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

also manchmal sag ich petridank mal petri und manchmal nur jodanke finde es auch nicht schlimm wenn jem so antwortet


----------



## mariophh (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Handhabe das genau wie du marek sogar das "jodanke" |supergri


----------



## aal-andy (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

nur Petri, aber auschließlich aus dem Grund, weil sich das so eingebürgert hat und ich dann halt auch so antworte, ist für mich das gleiche, als würde man nur "Guten" statt "Guten Tag" sagen, wie gesagt, ist mir eigentlich eher zu wider, mach´s aber auch so, wenn ich antworte.


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ach was, ein "Moin" reicht völlig aus




Rüüüüchtüüüüch #6


Entweder "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank" oder ein kurzes Moin :m


----------



## Baifisch (5. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

.... in 3 Fällen, immer Petri Heil und Petri Dank

1. nach Fang eines Fisches
2. man verabschiedet sich von einem Angler am Wasser
3. man verabschiedet sich von einem der zum Angeln geht

so ist es mir bekannt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Ist regional und auch noch Angelvereinsabhängig. 

In meinem Verein grüßt man sich am Wasser mit Petri. Ansonsten guten Tag. Kenne andere Angelvereine hier in der Stadt da heißt es nur Tag oder so was.


----------



## theactor (6. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

HI,

mir passiert es dann und wann, wenn ich einem Angler ein Petri Heil zurufe, dass er sich viel Zeit nimmt, gar nicht erst aufzuschauen und mir folgende - nahezu poetisch anmutende - Antwort zukommen lässt: gar keine 

Abgesehen davon finde ich Petri, Petri Heil oder Moin  -oderwasauchimmer vollkommen i.O. - Hauptsache, man grüßt seinesgleichen überhaupt #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Moin!

Petri find ich doof... wenn schon denn schon!
Also ein vernüftiges Petri Heil oder ein Moin! (zu jeder Tageszeit!)


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Von mir hört man zum Gruß und zum Fang eines Fisches prinzipiell ein "Petri Heil".  Wer meinen Gruß nicht erwiedert muss auch nicht damit rechnen das ich mir später ein Gespräch |bla: aufzwingen lasse :q


----------



## Pikepauly (6. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Ich finde es auch eine schöne Sitte und grüsse Petri Heil.


----------



## hotte50 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Die Jägers sagen ja auch: "Waidmanns Heil - Waidmans Dank".



allerdings mit einem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied. Der Jäger grüßt nicht mit den Worten "Waidmannsheil". Dieses Waidmannsheil ist ein Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Jagd, also zur gemachten Strecke, Beute oder Abschuss. Verbunden mit dem Waismannsheil wird der sogenannte Bruch übergeben, ein mit dem Schweiß (Blut) des Wildes benetztes Nadelholzzweiglein.

Urssprünglich war auch das "Petri Heil" ein Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Fischwaid. Allerdings haben die weniger Traditionsbewussten Angler dieses Begriff verwässert und aus ihm eine Begrüßungsfloskel gemacht. 

Von mir zumindest gibt es nur ein Petri Heil wenn jemand seinen Fisch gefangen hat.


----------



## duck_68 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Bei uns beschränkt sich der Gruß auf ein kurzes "Petri" - da bekommt man in über 90% der Fälle dann die gleiche Antwort 

Martin


----------



## polli (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Man sagt NICHT PETRY DANK!!!

Petry ist ein Heiliger und Fischer!
Wenn er dir einen Fisch schenkt, so braucht man sich nicht bei ihm zu bedanken! Er macht es oder eben nicht (Erklärung für Schneidertage!)

Der Waidmann hingegen bedankt sich dafür dass Waidman(n) ihm Heil gewünscht hat.

So habe ich es vor 25 Jahren beim Angelschein gelernt!
Schade dass es keiner mehr weiß, denn das Petry Dank nervt schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Mir ist es schlicht wurscht.

Legt jemand Wert drauf (indem er den gesamten Gruß ausspricht) breche ich mir nix ab, den entsprechend zu erwidern - und schon hat man jemanden ne Freude gemacht...

Legt jemand keinen Wert drauf (an entsprechenden Grußformeln leicht zu erkennen), muss ich in keinster Weise missionieren wollen - jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen....

Das wichtige ist in meinen nicht ein ritualisierter Gruß, sondern wie man mit dem Gegenüber umgeht.

Zudem würde mich mal interessieren, wie und warum es überhaupt zu diesem Ggruß kam (mich beschleicht da die Vermutung dass das was mit Minderwertigkeitsgefühlen von Anglern im Gegensatz zu den Jägern zu tun haben könnte....) 

Zu einem gefangenen Fisch gratuliere ich jedoch im allgemeinen auch mit einem "Petri Heil"...

PS:


> Petry ist ein Heiliger und Fischer!


Nicht Petry, sondern Petrus...


----------



## polli (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Naja, den Wolfgang meinte ich nicht.


----------



## Reisender (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*



polli schrieb:


> Naja, den Wolfgang meinte ich nicht.




|muahah:


Ich sage Petri.................#h


----------



## duck_68 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*



polli schrieb:


> Man sagt NICHT PETRY DANK!!!
> 
> Petry ist ein Heiliger und Fischer!
> Wenn er dir einen Fisch schenkt, so braucht man sich nicht bei ihm zu bedanken! Er macht es oder eben nicht (Erklärung für Schneidertage!)
> ...





Wir haben vor 25 Jahren gelernt, dass man den Gruß "Petri Heil" mit "Fischers Dank" erwidert!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Also wenn man "Waidmanns Heil" und "Petri Heil" vergleicht, dann kann ich ja wohl schlecht mit "Petri Dank" antworten. Ich bin ja schließlich nicht Petrus, oder?

Also, mich nervt's eher, wenn vorbeigehende nicht-angler mich ständig mit Petri Heil grüßen. Ist nett gemeint, aber ein einfaches Moin wäre mir lieber. Wenn man auf "Petri Heil" mit "Dankeschön" antwortet, dann denken die Leute aber gleich wieder man würde Schwarzangeln, den man kennt ja nichtmal den "geheimen Anglergruß".

Ich find's halt a bisserl altbacksch.

"Tight Lines" fänd ich auch mal witzig zu hören. Anglizismen und Angeln, passt doch irgendwie ;-)

Was mich freut ist, wenn mir jemand dicke Fische wünscht. Damit kann ich als komplett unreligiöser Mensch mehr anfangen.


----------



## nordman (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Der Jäger grüßt nicht mit den Worten "Waidmannsheil". Dieses Waidmannsheil ist ein Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Jagd, also zur gemachten Strecke, Beute oder Abschuss. Verbunden mit dem Waismannsheil wird der sogenannte Bruch übergeben, ein mit dem Schweiß (Blut) des Wildes benetztes Nadelholzzweiglein.



oh je, ein glueck, dass es bei uns so einen quark nicht gibt...|uhoh:


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Ich antworte auch immer mit "Petri Dank", auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Freund solcher Sitten und Gebräuche bin. Aber es gehört sich nun mal so...#6

Ich wurde am Gewässer auch schon mal von einem anscheinend stark angetrunkenen Angler mit "Sieg Heil" empfangen, da fiel mir aber echt nix mehr zu ein...#d


----------



## FischerBub (7. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Naja,
 wenn man sich an dem "Waidmanns Heil-Gebräuchen" orientieren will,gilt meines Wissens folgendes:

-Ein Jäger geht zur Jagd --> dann wünscht man WaidmannsHeil, und selbiger erwidert ebenfalls ein WaidmannsHeil.
-Ein Jäger hat ein Stück Wild erlegt --> Wünscht man WaidmannsHeil, und diesmal erwidert dieser WaidmannsDank

Rein zur Begrüßung, oder Verabschiedung an X-Beliebigen(nichtjagd-)Tagen wird es eigentlich nicht benutzt.

So wäre dies dann wohl auch auf das Petri Heil/Dank anwendbar.

Aber wer bestimmt eigentlich was und vor allem ab wann etwas zum guten Brauchtum gehört? Wenn es in andren Regionen anders gehandhabt wird, dann isses halt dort so.

mfg FB


----------



## hotte50 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Naja,
> wenn man sich an dem "Waidmanns Heil-Gebräuchen" orientieren will,gilt meines Wissens folgendes:
> 
> -Ein Jäger geht zur Jagd --> dann wünscht man WaidmannsHeil, und selbiger erwidert ebenfalls ein WaidmannsHeil.
> ...



ist insofern schon richtig was Du da schreibst. Ich habe mich einfach verschrieben und wollte anstatt Waidmannsheil das Waidmannsdank anführen. (das kommt davon wenn man mit Kaffeetasse in der Hand und einem Brötchen in der Kauleiste noch schnell was in die Tasten haut ) In Verbindung dazu, das viele Angler einen mit Petri Heil begrüßen und ein Petri Dank als Gegengruß erwarten. Meines Wissens nach gibt es dieses Petri Dank gar nicht. Und wenn doch, ist es zumindest kein Gruß.

So, jetzt muss ich zur Arbeit, sonst sagt mein Chef nicht Petri- oder Waidmannsheil zum Gruß sondern "wird Zeit das kommst" :q


----------



## magic feeder (18. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

da wo ich herkomme (düsseldorf) hat man schon vor 12 jahren einfach nur petri gesagt.....zumindest die alten hasen....ich finds o k


----------



## Brassmann (19. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

Also falls ich mal einen an meinem kleinen see treffe dann kommt von mir eh nur "Moin! Beißt es?"


----------



## Lümmy (19. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

So sehe ich das auch...

Wenn ich an einen Teich komme, bekommt der dortige Angler ein ,,Moin. Na wie is?" zu hören. Das wars. Ob ich  nun meine Angeln im Gepäck habe oder nicht ist dabei absolut wurscht.

Wenn er vor meine Augen was schönes fängt, bekommt er auch ein ,, Petri Heil" zu hören. Was er mir darauf antwortet ist mit ebenso egal. Zum Fang ein Petri Heil gehört sich einfach in meinen Augen.

Wenn ich wieder gehe und er sitzt da immernoch, dann sag ,, Reinhaun und viel Glück noch" oder sowas in der Art. Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen schwachsinn.

Aber im Endeffekt muss das eh jeder handhaben wie er es gerne möchte. Soll bloß keiner sauer sein, weil einer nicht das antwortet was er hören will....


So Jungs schönen Tach noch#6


----------



## Fishing (19. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum Anglergruß*

- Petri Heil oder Petri Dank -

Ob grüßest Du den Kollegen
mit welchen Worten ist ganz gleich,
einen erfüllten Tag in der Natur ihr erlebtet,
das macht alle doch erst reich.

Und ist der Tisch im Anschluss dann bereitet,
dann danke für Dein Fischerglück,
nicht dem der Dich gesehen,
sondern dem der Dir die Hand geführt.

So ist ein jedem Genüg' getan,
wenn Du nie vergessest das Dein Verzehr,
jetzt lieber nicht auf einem Teller
sondern gerne noch im Wasser wär'.
..
........................................U.Jakob


----------

